# Decatur, Al BBQ: September 13th



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

There's a MECA competition in Huntsville, Al on Sept 14th. 
More info here:
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-14-08AL.pdf

To help kick this event off (which will be my first competition if all goes well up to that point with my install) I'm hosting a get together at my house in Decatur, Al. This is approximately 25 miles from Huntsville and ~5 miles directly off I-65.

There's a good deal of room at my house; an alley with a fairly large field behind my house. Enough to accomodate many people. 

Donations will be accepted for food: Big Bob Gibson's BBQ Big Bob's BBQ. 

I'm planning to start off at about 3pm that day. Directions will be sent via PM/e-mail so those who want to attend please let me know via PM or e-mail: [email protected].

This is an open invitation, where there will (hopefully) be some of the top SQ competitors hanging out and badmouthing those who don't show.  The more the merrier and I mean it. I'd love to have as many folks who are interested in this hobby to show up.

please let me and others know if you plan to attend by replying to this thread. If you have any particular questions feel free to contact me by e-mail or PM. 

- Erin Hardison


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

either sounds good to me


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

I think the Huntsville show would be better, just b/c you're closer to it.

Paul you can't come unless you hang a disco ball in your crx.

Bikin, do you have a grill?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

* Paul's the crx guy on SD. got it *

Yea, I have a grill. Decent sized. 

I agree that the Huntsville show would probably be my best bet. DIY guys have always said they'd love to come down. This would be a great time. *hint, hint*



J, the text message I sent you yesterday was in reference to 40 Year Old Virgin...


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

yeah i got that. i figured i'd mess with you though...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



Thumper26 said:


> yeah i got that. i figured i'd mess with you though...


Well, you got me. I was like "man, what's his deal".


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

HAHAHAHAHA, awesome!

i was going to reply back more, but then i saw a shiny object...


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

the different name really threw y'all off that much ? How many guys in Meca are from Huntsville with a red CRX and compete in SQ ? (Well, at least I compete - not very good at it) I tried to get the name PaulD and it was already taken, probably me from like 50 years ago and I don't know what email addy I used.

I have had fun doing the interior of the car, you gotta admit it IS different ..... although I may redo the amp rack later (over the winter).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

Paul, I never knew what you drove. I think I only met you once at Kirk's.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

I was in a black '01 Accord that nite anyway .... right in front of (or behind) Steve Cook's Avalanche


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



bikinpunk said:


> So, I talked with Jonathan (thumper26) the other day about having a GTG sometime in September. There are 2 MECA events going on that month: one in Huntsville (14th) and one in Boaz (28th). The latter being the state finals.
> 
> I'd like to have a get together sometime that month for a couple reasons, but most importantly is that it'll be cooler weather then.
> 
> ...


Sir... Count me in. Sept sounds great...huntsville's not to far...I'm always down for a BBQ. Good grief I need to quit dragging my feet and get someone besides my close audio engineer friends to listen to the car, and then get my dreams dashed..haha. PM or me or what not more info and I am tentatively there. My name is Jared by the way since I don't know any of you but would like to get into the competing circuit. 

Oh right...13th and 14th for me...Huntsville.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

Yea, I'm thinking the 13th would be the best date. Those who want to get a hotel room to attend the HSV show the next day (14th) can do so. I have accommodations for a couple guys but obviously my wife wouldn't be cool with folks she doesn't know staying the night. I hope that doesn't sound rude, but I'm sure you all can understand.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



bikinpunk said:


> Yea, I'm thinking the 13th would be the best date. Those who want to get a hotel room to attend the HSV show the next day (14th) can do so. I have accommodations for a couple guys but obviously my wife wouldn't be cool with folks she doesn't know staying the night. I hope that doesn't sound rude, but I'm sure you all can understand.


I don't want to impose on anyone...hotel is planned. Just tell me where to drive to and we'll try and be there if I can get off work. MECA Consumer Q sound about right???


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

I have no idea what Consumer Q is, lol. I've never competed, myself. That will be the first one for me. Maybe one of the other guys can help me out here...


I live in Decatur, which is ~25miles from Huntsville. Only ~5 miles off I-65, so it's not a bad trip. We'll see about time. I'm thinking mid afternoon to whenever you want to leave. Hopefully by then we'll have enough folks who want to come to make it worthwhile.

Decatur, Al map


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

i think that translates into MECA Street class. If you work for a shop, or are sponsored, you're Street+.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



Thumper26 said:


> i think that translates into MECA Street class. If you work for a shop, or are sponsored, you're Street+.



I'm guessin amateur...but i have a half finished install...I have the front stage and the sub done though!....just all the cosmetic final wiring isn't done yet...so I don't think in amateur they judge install...whew....


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

in MECA install is separate.

You can go amateur if you've never competed, but i'm not sure if there are install restrictions on that or not.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

Amateur it is! Now to become a meca member I suppose


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



Thumper26 said:


> in MECA install is separate.
> 
> *You can go amateur if you've never competed*, but i'm not sure if there are install restrictions on that or not.


:sly grin:


*would probably still get whooped*

:blush:


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



bikinpunk said:


> :sly grin:
> 
> 
> *would probably still get whooped*
> ...


hu?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

yeah you would. i'm pretty sure Robert is showing up for that one. He's been threatened to be pulled out of amateur b/c his car sounds so good.

Even though he's only graded on a 70 point scale, he's averaged low to mid 80's at shows. One judge gave him a 67/70. That's about a 95.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



Thumper26 said:


> yeah you would. i'm pretty sure Robert is showing up for that one. He's been threatened to be pulled out of amateur b/c his car sounds so good.
> 
> Even though he's only graded on a 70 point scale, he's averaged low to mid 80's at shows. One judge gave him a 67/70. That's about a 95.


Are you saying that I could compete am, then? Ahh, bah! I'm just going to show up with my car, give them the cash and say 'put me in whatever group I need to be in'. 


Back to the topic. Times? 3:00pm seem good? Earlier, later?


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

Who's robert...and 3PM sounds good


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

robert is TTownCLS on sounddomain.

bikin, you'd be street+ b/c you're sponsored. sucks to be you.

3:00 pm sounds good.


----------



## TeamSubGoPoof (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

Hey guys i'm from Russellville, about 30 minutes from Decatur and about an hour from Huntsville.

I haven't done sq in awhile but I'm building the expedition to be able to do both spl and sound quality. 

Bikin, you said you came to meca finals last year in Nashville? I was there with my blue chevy 2500 ext cab. Had 10 12s and 20kw. I scored a 73/100 with that truck in sq With a TON of engine noise and minimal adjustments with time alignment and would still do over a 160 at the dash.

At the time I had an eclipse 3 way set with the midrange and tweeters molded on the a pillars, midbass in the doors running passive on a hifonics gemini. had a sony dvd player with time alignment for the head unit lol.

It would be cool to meet some people that are kind of local that are into something besides SPL


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

I'm in. Just let me know when and where.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



TeamSubGoPoof said:


> Hey guys i'm from Russellville, about 30 minutes from Decatur and about an hour from Huntsville.
> 
> I haven't done sq in awhile but I'm building the expedition to be able to do both spl and sound quality.
> 
> ...


I don't think I saw you. I pretty much stayed in the SQ area the whole time. Come on out! 



alpinem said:


> I'm in. Just let me know when and where.


Will do. Looking like the 13th, though. I sent Kirk a message asking him if he plans to have his BBQ this year. I don't want to mess with his plans if he does.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

Knock yourself out. Sounds good to pump up the Huntsville show. I am excited that Sound On Wheels is back in the game. If you need me to bring some of my cooking gadgets let me know.

Kirk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

Cool deal. I think I'm going to skip the cooking portion and just do local take out. Big Bob's is 2 miles from my house.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

cool deal. Figure out a rough cost and have a box there for donations.

Kirk, can you bring your Zapco processor. We need it for the food. We'll give it back after finals, I promise.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



Thumper26 said:


> Kirk, can you bring your Zapco processor. We need it for the food. We'll give it back after finals, I promise.


lmao!

Heck, while you're at it, I'll take your car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Knock yourself out. Sounds good to pump up the Huntsville show. I am excited that Sound On Wheels is back in the game. If you need me to bring some of my cooking gadgets let me know.
> 
> Kirk


Just realized what you said about SOW. I assume this is where the comp will be?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



Thumper26 said:


> cool deal. Figure out a rough cost and have a box there for donations.
> 
> Kirk, can you bring your Zapco processor. We need it for the food. We'll give it back after finals, I promise.



Its obviously doing more processing than yours. 

Sound on Wheels is where the show is at. Found out there are four shops talking about having one huge show at Milton Frank Stadium. That would be SWEET. First show I ever entered was there and hosted by SOW. Most of ya'll were still in your daddy's Levi's back then.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



Thumper26 said:


> Kirk, can you bring your Zapco processor. We need it for the food. We'll give it back after finals, I promise.



Yeah we need something to GRILL the food on!!


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Most of ya'll were still in your daddy's Levi's back then.


LOL


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

I think you mean daddy's bellbottoms!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

I remember going to a few of those SOW shows at MF ... that was back in the day

Guitarsail ...... you need to have all your interior panels installed or you will be in modex/modex+

This might be an interesting road trip, going to Hartselle for a tweak and tune .... lord knows that little red car needs


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

^ Decatur is where I live. My folks live in Hartselle which is where we worked on our cars. I had to go there b/c they have a garage and all my tools.

So, we'll have this in Decatur.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

decatur is about the same distance from whre I live .... no matter though


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Its obviously doing more processing than yours.


I wouldn't say more, just more correct.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

I'm in. Set the date.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Its obviously doing more processing than yours.


It must be doing something to get as hot as it does. It would make a nice grill.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*

The return of the SSSnake


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



alpinem said:


> It must be doing something to get as hot as it does. It would make a nice grill.


Bring yours over and lets take a listen.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Bring yours over and lets take a listen.


I bet mine has less noise.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

> The return of the SSSnake


Yeah, I know... I haven't made many shows this year (0).

I figure that I have got to get out sometime. Despite the potential for you losers to show up I decided this was it! 

Kirk, don't let 'em get to you. They're just jealous. Your George Foreman edition proessor is really nice. I'm thinking about getting one just for tailgating.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

instead of having a decatur, AL BBQ meet....you should have a meet AT that BBQ place in Decatur that sells those BBQ stuffed baked potatos. Those things have to be like 5000 calories, but they are good.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ Big Bob's. That's the place I'm talking about. OMG, those things are friggin' awesome!


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



Thumper26 said:


> yeah you would. i'm pretty sure Robert is showing up for that one. He's been threatened to be pulled out of amateur b/c his car sounds so good.


 
I'll be there. I wouldn't count anyone else out in amateur just because I'll be showing up. It's not easy keeping a daily driver up well enough to do competition. 



Thumper26 said:


> One judge gave him a 67/70. That's about a 95.



That score was sweet!!! I think it was actually a 64 , but still, it's getting framed.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

sup mang! nice to see you drop by here...


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



alpinem said:


> I bet mine has less noise.



How would you know? You have 12v on your test bench?


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: North Alabama GTG (September 13th, or 27th)*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> How would you know? You have 12v on your test bench?


No noise is "less" noise.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

'Team Mates'

Who used to say that?

Group hug for Scott & Kirk.

I'm bringing a big cooler of Hater-Aid to the BBQ.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Where's the DIY crowd at? In the past, I know a lot of folks have said they'd attend...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

a bump for a reminder. This is about a month away and would still love for folks to come out. Only got a few signed up so far, but have plenty of 'room' for more.


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

I"ll come. I met you at Kirk's GTG. I'll come an show some love!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool. 

Yea, I remember you. Is your name Andrew? Not really good with names.


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Cool.
> 
> Yea, I remember you. Is your name Andrew? Not really good with names.


Yes, thats me. Erin, I to am not good with names. I had to look at your first post for yours. I'm glad to see your going to hit the lanes. My first show I entered was at Boaz last month. So i can't wait to see you out there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome.

Well, I look forward to having you over. I'll get directions to you via e-mail if you send me your address.


As for the comp... we'll see. I hope to be done with my car by then, but this weekend was a bust.


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Well, I look forward to having you over. I'll get directions to you via e-mail if you send me your address.
> As for the comp... we'll see. I hope to be done with my car by then, but this weekend was a bust.



Oh crap!That would help if i sent you my address :blush: 

Sent it to you in a pm! Thanks


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Bikin',

Have you settled in on the 13th rather than the 27th? The reason I ask is my anniversary is on the 12th and I fly to TX on the 14th. Spending time with one of my mistresses (my car) on the 13th may not be good for the whole marriage thing!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I kind of have.

But, to be honest, if the rest of the folks here would like to push it back to the 27th, I see no problem whatsoever with that. Heck, there's only about 5 folks here who have said yes. The other few wouldn't mind, I'm sure. 

You guys let me know if it matters. If we can all agree on the 27th, I'll ask Don to change the thread title/info.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

the 27th is fine with me if needed. Hell, have one before both shows. Let people see how much better they can get in two weeks


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello, bikin'. I'd really like to come to your BBQ and meet all of ya'll, but I'm scheduled to move on or about Sept. 3rd back to Texas. Just wanted to let you know I wasn't trying to be anti-social or anything. In fact, since I'm just really getting into this DIY thing in a more in-depth way, it would REALLY benefit me to see what everyone has for their system and how they did it.

Anyway, I hope you have a good turn out and good luck with your plans to compete.

Ric


----------



## anthony914 (May 22, 2008)

cool


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^

?




So, the 27th it will be. I doubt anyone really has a problem with this, do you? Not really a big deal to change a date. All I'm doing is going to pick up BBQ. Effort is minimal.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry to be so much trouble... See you guys the 27th


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It's no trouble. Really, the only trouble I have to go through is cleaning the dang house. The wife won't let me get by without scrubbing baseboards.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Snake, I'll have to move this back to the 13th, unless you guys want to do it the 20th?

My friend just told me a few hours ago that he's getting married on the 27th (shotgun wedding, no doubt) and wants me to be the best man.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

No problem, if I can get by there I will. 

Sorry to hear about the shotgun part of the wedding but congrats to your bud.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

the 20th would prolly be the best. i already committed to a day with the team the 13th when you rescheduled. It's not right before a show, but that doesn't matter. We can still get work done.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't care. You guys just let me know what works best. I'm open either of those weekends. I'll gladly change the date to one that accommodates others' schedule.


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I don't care. You guys just let me know what works best. I'm open either of those weekends. I'll gladly change the date to one that accommodates others' schedule.


Just checking to see if your still hosting the bbq on the 13th?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ Yep. 

Who knows about team sounddomain. Talked to J and it's still a toss up. I'm still planning on the GTG, though. Everyone's welcome to come on down.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

So is this BBQ date set in stone yet...cuz the 13th is coming up quite quick if its then...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep. It's this Saturday. Looking at kicking off @ 5pm.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

To those who are coming, would you mind restating here? I've gone back through this thread but can't remember for sure who's coming. It'd help me get an idea of how many plastic forks/plates/cups/etc to pick up when I head to the grocery store.



If anyone else wants to come, come on down, or over, or up... 

I figure we'll kick it off at about 5pm. If anyone wants/needs to come sooner for any reason, let me know. Shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nearing the day...

All you other folks are more than welcome to attend. My wife's gonna make me clean the house and mow the yard anyway, so I might as well make it worth it. ;\)

If there's anyone who hasn't gotten an e-mail from me who'd like to attend please let me know your e-mail address and I'll forward you the message I sent out earlier.

- Erin


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm still coming. I might have a friend coming also. I hope thats ok.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I should be there....I will know for sure tomorrow...this is the big part of the year for us.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

littled said:


> I'm still coming. I might have a friend coming also. I hope thats ok.


Yea, man, that’s fine. Bring ‘em. 



s10scooter said:


> I should be there....I will know for sure tomorrow...this is the big part of the year for us.


Cool deal. Hope to see you.

When you say “us” who do you mean? Work?


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah....end of FY and all..


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

andy, steve, robert, rick, and i should be there provided something doesn't explode...which is always a possibility with steve around...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

s10scooter said:


> Yeah....end of FY and all..


I hear ya. I figure I've got about 2 months until I have nothing at work to do, due to budgeting.



Thumper26 said:


> andy, steve, robert, rick, and i should be there provided something doesn't explode...which is always a possibility with steve around...


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I am still planning on being there.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Barring not getting off work on time. I hope to be there. (Jared btw) Where are you guys staying the night at???


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey, bikinpunk, got room for one more? Hurricane Ike forced a change in my movin' plans and I'm going to be here still. I'd probably be the oldest guy there and the one with the least experience, but what the hell. I won't care if you guys don't. You're all limited to only two "old guy" jokes apiece though!  

Anyway, I'd really like to see what ya'll are doing and would welcome the chance to learn. Let me know and thanks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, man. The more the merrier. Shoot me a PM and I'll send you the address.

FWIW, the youngest folks there will be J & Myself, and we're 25.


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Cool. PM sent.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Actaully I'll be the youngest at a freshly turned 24. Oh well. How late is the Bbq going to go...work is gonna screw me...probably won't leave nashville until 4 or 5 now... And is everyone just grapping local hotel rooms or what???


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Most of the folks coming are locals. I don't know what the out of towners are doing yet, though.

The BBQ will goes as late as everyone wants to stay. I really don't have a time people need to leave by. As long as the cops aren't called we'll keep chugging.  
I'd say 10pm would probably be the time folks are ready to head home, though. But you're welcome to hang out as long as you want. My wife works that night so she doesn't care what we do. 

I think I'm gonna have a few of my friends over. They're not really into car audio like we are, but they'd still enjoy seeing/hearing some nice setups so I'm inviting them, too.

Who likes baked beans? 


On a somewhat serious note, I have 2 golden retrievers. If anyone is allergic... TOUGH!


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Most of the folks coming are locals. I don't know what the out of towners are doing yet, though.
> 
> The BBQ will goes as late as everyone wants to stay. I really don't have a time people need to leave by. As long as the cops aren't called we'll keep chugging.
> I'd say 10pm would probably be the time folks are ready to head home, though. But you're welcome to hang out as long as you want. My wife works that night so she doesn't care what we do.
> ...


Well...alright...hopefully I'll be leaving Nashvlle around 430 I hope..and for a room....well..sleeping in the car FTW???


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, bring a chair. I have a few but it might not be enough.


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Say, bikin, do you want or need me to bring a portable awning/pavilion? It's easy to transport and I'm sure I can get it in the car. Has a footprint of about 10' x 10' I'd guess. Might be a little bigger, I don't recall exactly. I've used it a bunch for things like this. Just let me know.

And I'll bring a couple of camp chairs.



bikinpunk said:


> Guys, bring a chair. I have a few but it might not be enough.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If you want to, sure. It would help with some shade.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

4 hours. Just making sure everyone has the address.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Printed and ready to go...although work is trying its damndest to screw me here...I am so making my boss come in so I can leave by 4 Stupid clients not leaving...YOUR MEETING IS DONE AT 3 PEOPLE!!!! Apparently they didn't get the memo....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I know the feeling. I HATE meetings anywhere near lunch time.  They always extend into my lunch, then I don't eat on time and I'm starving. I think I'm one of very few who arrives at work by 6:30 rather than 8:00. I usually have to eat a snack at 9 just to hold me over until lunch. Especially if I know there's a meeting that day. 

Anyway... 


Hope to see you here. Should have a small little crowd. I'm planning for about 10 folks. I'll try to save some food for you, but ain't making no promises. lol. 
Oh, try to bring a chair if you can.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I know the feeling. I HATE meetings anywhere near lunch time.  They always extend into my lunch, then I don't eat on time and I'm starving. I think I'm one of very few who arrives at work by 6:30 rather than 8:00. I usually have to eat a snack at 9 just to hold me over until lunch. Especially if I know there's a meeting that day.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


I'm not stoppin back home after I leave...besides I dont have those nice collapsible chairs...I want to sit in some peeps cars and listen anyways!...I'll probably grab some grub on the way down. Thanks dude!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Alrighty, then! I have a few chairs here, so it's no biggie. Just letting folks know to bring their own because the ones I have aren't that comfortable.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

So I'm thinking gettin there at 7 may be to late? F'IN ******* BOSS!!!! I should just up and leave...I've been here since 7Am this friggin morning...and where's he at? At home...trying to get a renter...oooyy...I still might show If he gets his arse in gear.... Sorry to thread jack on ya buddy...little peturbed at the moment..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

no biggie. no one's gotten here yet.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

what time is the show tomorow?? NM 9AM...I may just come down tomorrow morning. You all are going to the show right?? Maybe I could meet you at your house and follow ya to the show??? We'll see if I can get the [email protected]# outta here.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that came out. I had a great time. Glad to see some of you newcomers (Ric and Jarrod (sp?)). Congrats again to you, Jarrod, on your 2nd place finish at your first comp.  

Had a great time at the comp. Hope to see you all soon in Boaz. 


Oh, and anyone want an F1 center channel? *shrugs*


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you sir for hosting the BBq! It was good to finally meet some people and get some pro's to listen to the car. Unfortunately, I'm thinking I may need to switch the ol' Pioneer over to the 3-way network mode and try out active with some different tweets since most of my deductions came from the fact I can't get them leveled passively...good news, I have plenty of amp channels to do it. Thanks again sir for hosting!!!


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Center channel hu? Classic....Hahaha


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Where are the pics?


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Ya know I really didn't even see anyone with cameras....I'm sure there were probably picture takers by the boomers, but over at the SQ cars I don't remember seeing one camera...


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

It was good to meet you Erin, and Jared. Congrats on you first show and let me know if you need any help in the future!!!


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

lashlee said:


> It was good to meet you Erin, and Jared. Congrats on you first show and let me know if you need any help in the future!!!


Good to meet you too...glad to see ya made it home safe. And glad that cop wasn't pulling us over.. Haha!!


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you, Erin. I really appreciate the hospitality and being made to feel welcome. It was great getting to meet all those who showed and special thanks to Erin, Andrew and Kirk for allowing me to listen to your systems. Thank you all for the feedback on my car and what I’ve done to date with it. A big thanks to Robert and Andy for the input and encouragement after listening to it and also to Robert for taking the time to test for phasing issues with me.

I’m sorry I didn’t make the show today. I get really bad headaches due to weather sometimes, and today was one of those days. I guess congrats are in order to you Mr. guitarsail. I’ll be watching to see how the rest of your install progresses. Good luck!

Best of luck to all of you and if I make it back this way, I’ll look you up. And if any of ya’ll ever find yourself in the East Texas area, give me a shout.

Ric


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

blackwolf said:


> Thank you, Erin. I really appreciate the hospitality and being made to feel welcome. It was great getting to meet all those who showed and special thanks to Erin, Andrew and Kirk for allowing me to listen to your systems. Thank you all for the feedback on my car and what I’ve done to date with it. A big thanks to Robert and Andy for the input and encouragement after listening to it and also to Robert for taking the time to test for phasing issues with me.
> 
> I’m sorry I didn’t make the show today. I get really bad headaches due to weather sometimes, and today was one of those days. I guess congrats are in order to you Mr. guitarsail. I’ll be watching to see how the rest of your install progresses. Good luck!
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, and best wishes with your move back to texas!


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

guitarsail said:


> Good to meet you too...glad to see ya made it home safe. And glad that cop wasn't pulling us over.. Haha!!



Damn right!!! I know that armada came by us pretty quickly, so I wasn't too worried.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

txbonds said:


> Where are the pics?


I had both my DSLR & digicam charged up and ready. But, quite honestly, I forgot to take pics. It was dark at my house. And it rained most of the day yesterday so cars were only wide open for a couple hours at the beginning of the show.



lashlee said:


> It was good to meet you Erin, and Jared. Congrats on you first show and let me know if you need any help in the future!!!


Good to meet you. Glad to see you guys got home alright. That weather sucked on 565! I thought for sure you and Jared were behind me cussing b/c I was only going 55. lol



blackwolf said:


> Thank you, Erin. I really appreciate the hospitality and being made to feel welcome. It was great getting to meet all those who showed and special thanks to Erin, Andrew and Kirk for allowing me to listen to your systems. Thank you all for the feedback on my car and what I’ve done to date with it. A big thanks to Robert and Andy for the input and encouragement after listening to it and also to Robert for taking the time to test for phasing issues with me.
> 
> I’m sorry I didn’t make the show today. I get really bad headaches due to weather sometimes, and today was one of those days. I guess congrats are in order to you Mr. guitarsail. I’ll be watching to see how the rest of your install progresses. Good luck!
> 
> ...


It was my pleasure. I enjoyed it. Glad to give back to the guys that have helped me, and help out newcomers. I remember last year when I went to Kirk’s I was a bit intimidated. They were a very welcoming group and after hearing a few cars there it really turned me on to wanting to achieve better sound. 




Hope to see you guys in Boaz in a couple weeks. I should have my car up and running by then. I’ll definitely need some advice in the tuning department. I don’t think I’ve had my car tuned for music since March or so. :/


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

great to meet everyone at the bbq. darkwolf, that porsche is nice! guitarsail, i expect to see you at more shows.

erin, get your car put back together before you start worrying about tuning.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> erin, get your car put back together before you start worrying about tuning.


That's the plan. 

gotta talk to steve...


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Thumper26 said:


> great to meet everyone at the bbq. darkwolf, that porsche is nice!


Thanks, Johnathon. She's a keeper, for me anyway. And if I flunk out in SQ 101, well, I guess I can listen to that nice, throaty, exhaust note she's got. Some days, that's music enough.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Thanks to everyone that came out. I had a great time. Glad to see some of you newcomers (Ric and Jarrod (sp?)). Congrats again to you, Jarrod, on your 2nd place finish at your first comp.
> 
> Had a great time at the comp. Hope to see you all soon in Boaz.
> 
> ...


Erin, thanks for having Shaundra and myself over. I was cool hanging out with u at the bbq and the show. If you need an extra pair of hands let me known. By the way you have two cool dogs. 



blackwolf said:


> Thank you, Erin. I really appreciate the hospitality and being made to feel welcome. It was great getting to meet all those who showed and special thanks to Erin, Andrew and Kirk for allowing me to listen to your systems. Thank you all for the feedback on my car and what I’ve done to date with it. A big thanks to Robert and Andy for the input and encouragement after listening to it and also to Robert for taking the time to test for phasing issues with me.
> 
> I’m sorry I didn’t make the show today. I get really bad headaches due to weather sometimes, and today was one of those days. I guess congrats are in order to you Mr. guitarsail. I’ll be watching to see how the rest of your install progresses. Good luck!
> 
> ...


It was good meeting you to Ric. It was my pleasure for you to listen to my car. Sorry you missed the show and hope your headache didn't last all day. Good luck in Texas and keep your love of audio alive there. 


Andrew


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone got a spare F#1 center?

HAHAHAHA!!! Sorry Erin. You mean we are supposed to tune the stereo? That's news to me!!

The ride home on 565 was terrible, but it cleared out shortly after. I'll try to make it to boaz, but it depends on the money!!!


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Erin, thanks for all the hospitality with the BBQ. I'm very sorry we got there late. We got caught up working on everyones car at Steve's and lost track of time.

Nice to meet you Jared and Blackwolf. Sorry I forgot your name, but at least I didn't get you screen name wrong like that jerk Thumber.

Jared keep up the good work on that Saturn. Sounds like you have a good start.


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

Good to meet everybody. I'm sure I will get some names wrong. 

Jared, 
Good job at your first show. Sorry I didn't get to listen to the car.

Ric
Very nice Porsche!! Sounds really good too. With everything you have planned, I can't imagine it not turning out to be a winner. Look up some of the USACi competitions out there in Texas. I may try to make the Texas Heat Wave next year in Austin. We should have Deep South Nationals again next year in Biloxi MS too. We usually have some Texans there. 

Erin,
Thanks for the BBQ, and for the disc. I'm really liking that disc a lot. I ordered the original Steve Winwood CD yesterday. Get that civic done in time for Boaz. F1 center channel and all  . Sorry, I couldn't resist.

See everybody at Boaz.

Robert


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ttowncls said:


> Erin,
> Thanks for the BBQ, and for the disc. I'm really liking that disc a lot. I ordered the original Steve Winwood CD yesterday. Get that civic done in time for Boaz. F1 center channel and all  . Sorry, I couldn't resist.


Glad you enjoyed it. Have you listened to anything other than that Steve Winwood track? Haha


I’m planning on having my car’s install completely done by next Friday so I can do some preliminary tuning before Sunday. That car needs a good interior cleaning. I might even have to borrow a carpet shampooer, lol. 

I started building an awesome center for my HT setup yesterday: F1 mid only. In the words of Scott, it sounds very transparent.


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

I’m planning on having my car’s install completely done by next Friday so I can do some preliminary tuning before Sunday. That car needs a good interior cleaning. I might even have to borrow a carpet shampooer, lol. 

So this means you will make the Boaz show! Nice


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Ttowncls said:


> Ric
> Very nice Porsche!! Sounds really good too. With everything you have planned, I can't imagine it not turning out to be a winner. Look up some of the USACi competitions out there in Texas. I may try to make the Texas Heat Wave next year in Austin. We should have Deep South Nationals again next year in Biloxi MS too. We usually have some Texans there.
> 
> 
> Robert


Thank you, Robert. Got lots of work to do on the 944, but that’s a lot of fun for me. Theraputic, ya know!  Luckily for me, I’ve got the other 944 I can use as a test mule for fabbing and fitting parts and such. Should make things a little easier in some ways. I do plan on contacting some of the guys there in the East Texas area after I get there and kinda get things sorted out. Might be a few days on that front.

My brother lives and works in Austin, so I’ll be visiting there from time to time. Maybe I’ll coordinate a visit to coincide with the comp you’re talking about. We’ll see.

SQrules,

David, right? I’m bad with names, too. :blush: So “blackwolf” “darkwolf”, “opposite-of-white wolf”….it’s all good. By the way, thanks for the input on the questions/ideas I had for my car. I appreciate it.


----------

